# Wife had me arrested on false charges..Help!



## Greg497 (Apr 3, 2011)

After having bariatric surgery a few months ago, my wife has completely changed. She is no longer able to use food as a coping mechanism and has become depressed, anxious and angry. Our marriage has had its share of troubles but she is taking all of this anger and blaming me for everything that's wrong in her life. Last month she started seeing a therapist who convinced her that she needed to leave me because of things (mostly lies) my wife was telling her. The therapist brought in a divorce lawyer to her next session and apparently paid for it. After that my wife was on a mission to collect every bit of evidence she could that I was a bad husband and father. I told her the only thing I wanted from a divorce was joint custody of our 3 children. She said I could see them whenever I wanted but she wouldn't allow me to have a "fair" divorce because she was not going to be giving me any of her money. I have been disabled since we were married 17 years ago and have taken care of the kids while she works. I currently take care of our three-year old son. She began abusing tranquilizers and would frequently threaten to call the police and report me for either child abuse, abusing her or anything else she could come up with. One evening she took a few of about ten different medications from the medicine cabinet and I had to have an ambulance take her to the ER. The next day she was still sedated and wanted to go somewhere in the car with my three-year old. I begged her not to and offered to drive but she refused. I ended up having to hold her down and take away the keys and she called the police and reported that as domestic violence. I was arrested and jailed for 24 hours. She then took out a personal protection order so that I could not return home or have any contact with her. When I was released from jail, there was no one there to pick me up. I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt and I was freezing cold as I walked down the sidewalk in a part of town that I didn't recognize. I had no money, no phone, no place to go and no friends or family in the area. I finally found a bar and called some relatives across the country who got me an extended stay motel and rent-a-car. I have been alone in this room for the past 3 weeks unable to talk with my wife about what happened. She refuses to let me see my kids and there is nothing I can do about it. My family got me a lawyer and the case is going to a jury trial this week. I have never felt a range of such painful emotions in my entire life. My disability is for extreme treatment resistant depression and anxiety along with social phobia and agoraphobia. I don't know how I've even made it through these weeks without losing my mind. In addition to all of this, I have the possibility of going to jail because after two weeks I broke down and exchanged text messages with her which was a violation of the protection order. She promptly called the police and told them about it even though she initiated the conversation. I feel as though I've entered some alternate universe where the rules from before do not apply. Even if I am found not guilty, she still has the restraining order and I have no place to live. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Call legal aid?


----------



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

My wife did the same thing to me on different circumstances. First step is get a lawyer. Second step is be calm don't give in to get angry. We just had the final order on the 24th and my wifes petition was denied by 3 judges. It has also been just over 18 days. Give it time, keep your nose clean. If she initiated contact and you responded you may be in contempt of court. I would be careful. I've been under such stress to contact my wife but I hold myself back. Just take it day by day. I find taking walks outside helps ease some stress, plus the sun feels nice. If you have shared housing just wait it out and once you can have contact move home. Your wife can also have the order lifted if she chooses.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

if she makes first contact, does that not make the protection order invalid?
i may be wrong but i believe that is how it is here in tn.
i would ask the attorney about that and keep any texts or anything else you have as evidence of her making first contact.


----------

